# SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?



## deady1000 (23. Juli 2019)

*SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Hallo,

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen angefangen Assetto Corsa auf einem XBox-Controller zu daddeln und das macht ja mal mega spaß.
Habe auch eine VR-Brille und ergänzend denke ich über die Anschaffung eines Lenkrads nach.

Sage gleich, dass mir zwar bewusst ist, dass das Budget nach oben offen ist und man sich was vernünftiges kaufen sollte, aber mein Budget ist definitiv bei *230€* begrenzt.
Fanatec ist bei mir definitiv raus. 

Als Schaltung reichen mir mit Schaltwippen aus und theoretisch brauche ich auch keine Kupplung, da ich nur die Gangwahl manuell übernehmen würde.
Force Feedback wäre noch wichtig.

Suche - Geizhals.de

Welches davon wäre wohl am ehesten empfehlenswert?

LG und Danke!


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Definitiv das Thrustmaster T300 oder TX  je nachdem was du günstiger bekommst oder ob du auch an der PS3/4 oder XBOX fahren möchtest.
Ich habe ein Logitech G27, TX und TS-PC selbst im Betrieb und fahre auch Assetto Corsa und Project Cars 2 mal am Monitor, 55"  4K  TV oder Oculus Rift.

Selbst die neuen Logitech Lenkräder wie G29 und G920 setzten immernoch auf Gleichstrommotoren mit Bürsten, genauso wie im G27 nur mit minimalen Änderungen.
Beim G27 hab ich damit dann auch die letzten Probleme gehabt und es drangegeben die Motoren zu wechseln.
Weitere Vorteile der Thrustmaster TX/T300 sind:
Besseres/stärkeres FFB, wechselbare Lenkräder die nicht so klein sind wie die Logitech Teile, mehr Zubehör (Lenkräder, Pedale, Schaltung....) - ich glaube das reicht dann auch.

Die TM TX/T300 bekommst du im gutem Zustand mit Pedalen für dein Budget - allerdings sind die Pedale nicht so pralle und ich würde versuchen mindestens die 3 fach T3PA Pedale zu bekommen.
Am besten natürlich die T3PA Pro aber das dürfte nicht drin sein. Ich hab mit selbst angefertigtem Kabel die Fanatec CSL ELITE 2 fach Pedale angeschlossen, aber das ist dann was zum nachrüsten.

Edit: Beim TX Lenkrad nicht die Version mit Ferrari 458 Lenkrad nehmen das liegt zwar gut in der Hand ist aber komplett aus Plastik ....


----------



## deady1000 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Hallo Hubacca,

Vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung!
Ich habe schon schlechtes von den Logitech-Lenkrädern gehört.
--> Zahnradgefühl, kein Streckengefühl bei Geradeausfahrten

Wäre wahrscheinlich, wegen der Optik, trotzdem auf die Teile reingefallen. 
Naja, aber Thrustmaster ist, wie du sagst, wohl technisch doch deutlich überlegen.
Das deckt sich mit den Rezensionen, die ich gelesen habe.

Du hast vom T300 und TX geschwärmt, wie stünde es eigentlich um's Thrustmaster TMX?

Das wäre mit 162€ sehr erschwinglich und kommt mit Gas/Bremse und ohne ggf störende Kupplung.
Oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? Preis und Ausstattung ist für mich aktuell sehr sexy. 

Amazon - Thrustmaster TMX Force Feedback (Lenkrad inkl. 2-Pedalset, Force Feedback, 270° - 900°, Xbox One / PC) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine aktuelle Liste mit angesehenen Lenkrädern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orth (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Moin, ich hatte selbst zum Anfang das T150, welches mir gut gefiel.
Schieße mich aber Hubacca an, das T300 un TX legt legt wohl noch ne Schippe oben drauf. Die von dir gelisteten Lenkräder liegen unter Umständen sogar bei Saturn oder Media Mark rum, einfach auch mal anfassen und gucken ob die die haptik zusagt. Bsp.: Beim T150 ist der Druckpunkt von den Schaltwippen schön knackig, aber auch recht laut. Könnte dich vielleicht stören. Finde inzwischen auch das die Bremse recht wichtig ist.
Schau doch mal in SIM Foren rein, da wird auch gebrauchte Hardware angeboten. Vielleicht kannst du dort etwas finden, könnte mir vorstellen das du dort "mehr" für dein Geld findest.
Gruß


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Moin, Moin,
ich kenne das T150 nicht, aber wie gesagt bei den T300/TX kannst du die Lenkräder tauschen. Das dürfte wichtig sein da du für den Einstiegspreis bestimmt kein Leder oder Alcantara Lenkrad bekommen wirst,
aber sicherlich irgendwann mal haben möchtest ? Die Lenkräder sind übrigens alle kompatibel zu den T300/TX Bases d.h. du kannst auch ein Lenkrad mit "XBOX" Knöppen an der T300 betreiben.
Die Belegung der Knöpfe ist dann entsprechend anders, aber ist genauso einfach wie einen PS3/4 Controller am PC zu bedienen.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall nach gebrauchten Lenkrädern schaun da bekommst du aktuell bei ebay und ebay Kleinanzeigen schon was für dein Budget und weniger.

Nicht nur bei Amazon schaun die Teile werden oft auch bei notesbookbilliger usw. günstig angeboten !

Edit: Legst du etwas drauf und hast ein nagelneues T300:
Thrustmaster T300 RS (PC/PS4/PS3) | Gamepads | Eingabegeräte | ARLT Computer


----------



## deady1000 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Ok, ich hab jetzt erstmal gecheckt, dass es immer zwei Versionen gibt (je für Playstation und für XBOX).

Logitech G920 (XBox) = Logitech G29 (PS)
Thrustmaster TMX (XBox) = Thrustmaster T150 (PS)
Thrustmaster TX (XBox) = Thrustmaster T300RS (PS)

Ok, das ist schon mal gut zu wissen. 
Da ich am PC spiele, sollte es ja auch komplett egal sein, welches Lenkrad ich wähle.
Die Knöpfe sehe ich in VR sowieso nicht und mir ist es egal ob da nun "X/Y" oder "A/B" draufsteht.
Dann bleiben also 3 Modelle übrig und natürlich die Wahl der Lenkrad/Pedal-Konfiguration.

Die Logitech-Lenkräder fallen für mich raus. 
Habe zu viel schlechtes gehört, außerdem scheinen die für ihre Technologie überteuert zu sein.

Bleibt die Frage ob T150 vs T300RS.
Das T150 soll ja auch diese Zahnradmechanik wie die Logitechs nutzen, während das T300RS einen Riemen nutzt.

Dann denke ich ist das T300 doch die bessere Wahl.
Da gibt es 4 Versionen:

Standard:
verstärktes Gummi
2-Pedalset (schmal)
260€

Ferrari GTE:
verstärktes Gummi, Ferrari-Logo, mehr Knöpfe --> Aufpreis 24€
2-Pedalset (schmal)
284€

GT Edition:
verstärktes Gummi
3-Pedalset (breit) --> Aufpreis 59€
319€

Ferrari Integral Alcantara Edition:
Ferrari-Lenkrad mit originalem Stoffüberzug
3-Pedalset (schmal)
359€ --> Aufpreis 119€

Puh schwierig.
Die Pedale von der GT-Edition sind schon geil, aber 60€...
Und wie fühlt sich diese Standardgummierung an?

Fahre evtl gleich doch nochmal in den Saturn. 

EDIT:
Sind das denn jetzt alles die richtigen Pedale?
Oder handelt es sich dabei nur oberflächlich um Metall und darunter ist alles aus Plastik?
Möchte schon ganz gerne vernünftige Pedale haben, die nicht auseinanderfallen.


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Die Gummilenkräder und das Leather 28 GT haben einen Durchmesser von 28cm und alle gleich viele Knöppe - nur anders angeordnet. 
Das Alcanatara hat 30cm Durchmesser.
Natürlich ist die Haptik beim Leder und beim Alcantara ( Wildlederimitat )  besser, das Lederlenkrad bekommt man allerdings auch bei ebay günstiger.

Die Pedal sind der eigentliche Schwachpunkt, da nur die T3PA-PRO Pedale komplett aus Metall sind. D.h. die 2 Fach und 3 Fach (T3PA) Pedale haben nur Metallpedalauflagen (GT, RS mit anderen Formen)
der Pedalarm ist aus Kunststoff und nur die T3PA haben dann im innerem eine Metallschiene wo die Arme drin gelagert sind. Das Gehäuse ist auch Kunststoff.
Nicht das die Teile nach ein paar Stunden auseinanderfallen, aber die Pedale von den G25/G27/G29/920 sind besser und man kann sie mit Adapter an der T300 Base auch nutzen.
Noch besser ist dann das T3PA-PRO oder wie ich es nutze das Fanatec CSL Elite.
Ich habe meine kompletten Lenkräder - momentan sind 2 Stück TX im Einsatz und mehrere TX,T300 zur/als Reperatur/Ersatzteilspender da - immer gebraucht gekauft, dann die Pedale und Lenkradkranz einzeln wieder verkauft.
Mit dem Erlös gabs dann bessere Pedale und Lenkräder....
Wenn du neu kaufst bist du auf das angebotene festgelegt, aber natürlich kannst du mit den Dingern viele Stunden fahren und für Erweiterungen/Verbesserungen sparen !


----------



## jlnprssnr (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

T150/TMX nutzen eine Mischung aus Riemenantrieb und Zahnrad. Ich hatte vorher ein G25 (Vermutlich noch etwas groberes Zahnradgefühl als G29/G920), im Vergleich dazu ist es ein viel feineres Gefühl. Die Tischklemme ist leider ein Albtraum, da T150/TMX keine 6mm Gewinde zum Festschrauben haben.


----------



## deady1000 (25. August 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mich nur nochmal zurückmelden.
Habe mir am 04.08.19 das T300RS GT Edition gekauft.
Der Neupreis lag bei 311€ und ich habs gebraucht für 254€ bekommen.
Leider liegt der Neupreis jetzt bei 269€.
Amazon - Thrustmaster T300 RS GT Edition

Preisentwicklung für Thrustmaster T300 RS GT Edition (90 Tage) Geizhals Deutschland

Das Lenkrad macht richtig Laune und das Force Feedback ist sehr kräftig und präzise.

Leider ist wohl bei meinem Modell der Lüfter defekt.
Es liegt wohl ein Lagerschaden vor. Sobald der Lüfter anspringt vibriert das ganze Lenkrad und es hört sich an wie bei einem Flugzeugstart.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Spm_qjD2I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe vorhin den Support angeschrieben und werde wahrscheinlich eine Rückgabe abwickeln, außer ich bekomme eine saftige Erstattung.
Schließlich müsste ich mir einen neuen Lüfter bestellen, den an den 2-Pin-Anschluss löten und ich würde die 2-jährige Gewährleistung verlieren.

Naja mal schauen was der Support antwortet.
Falls ich es zurückgebe, werde ich mir das T300RS nochmal neu kaufen, da der Preis gesunken ist.

Es macht jedenfalls sauviel Spaß damit zu fahren!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJM3BHbuutk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG


----------



## Hubacca (25. August 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Mit dem Preis ist es bei vielen Geräten so und das kann sich ganz schnell auch mal wieder ändern - Ich sehe gerade das auch nurnoch eins da ist !-O
Das es Spaß macht freut mich aufjeden Fall, es tut mir allerdings Leid das der Lüfter so einen Krach macht !
Da ich schon einige T300/TX Bases repariert habe gehe ich allerdings davon aus - dem Geräusch nach zu urteilen - das irgendetwas das  Lüfterrad berührt: 
Kabel oder Kabelbinder hätte ich gesagt, aber ich hab mir das gerade bei einer TX Base mal angeschaut und eigentlich sind die Kabel weit genug entfernt - siehe Bilder.
Allerdings sind auch teilweise Kabel nicht sehr sauber mit Heißkleber fixiert und es könnte sein das vielleicht davon Reste im Lüfter hängen.
Vielleicht einfach mal mit sanfter Gewalt dagegen schlagen ? Keine Angst die Dinger halten viel aus, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Gewährleistungsfall d.h.
die Gewährleistung hast du dem Verkäufer gegenüber und wenn der dir nicht direkt ein neues Gerät anbietet, dann mußt du ihm unbedingt eine angemessene Frist setzen in
der er das Gerät repariert. Ist die Frist abgelaufen oder das Gerät funzt immer noch nicht dann eine weitere Frist setzen. Wenns dann wieder nix ist kannst du ein Neugerät
oder den kompletten Kaufpreis verlangen.
Und nicht mit der Garantie von Thrustmaster abspeisen lassen - die Gewährleistung hast du dem Verkäufer gegenüber !
Hast du natürlich bei Thrustmaster direkt gekauft dann musst du den Weg über den Support gehen und der ist nicht unbedingt schnell - meiner Erfahrung nach...


----------



## deady1000 (25. August 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Also ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen das ganze Gerät zurückzugeben.
Bei der Bestellung hieß es 





> Zustand: Gebraucht - Sehr gut - + + Artikel mit minimalen Gebrauchsspuren + + ggf. umweltfreundlich umverpackt + + *2 Jahre Gewährleistung* + + Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt. + + *30 Tage Rückgaberecht*


und somit bin ich noch in der Rückgabefrist.
Eine gute Begründung habe ich ja und den Videonachweis ebenfalls.

Ein Lüftertausch wäre machbar, aber die ganze Nummer wird mir eigentlich viel zu umständlich und teuer, wenn ich sehe, dass es aktuell Neugeräte für 269€ gibt.
Ich müsste halt einen neuen Lüfter für ~15€ bestellen und den dranlöten... Durch den Garantieverlust könnte ich eigentlich gleich einen kompletten Fan-Mod mit einem 120mm-Lüfter auf dem Deckel machen.

Habe soeben ein neues T300RS GT bestellt, welches eine etwas längere Lieferzeit hat (;ist aber in meinem Sinne, da ich die Sache dann vorher noch klären kann).

Übrigens das Geräusch dürfte tatsächlich von einem defekten Lüfterlager kommen.
Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Geräusch in diesem Video gehört:

Bei 3:00 --> YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmmdA_4z_ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist ganz klar die gleiche Lärmquelle.


----------



## Hubacca (25. August 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Wenn du zurück geben kannst dann ist es ja egal was es ist. Ich würde nie ein Gerät mit Rückgaberecht oder Gewährleistung selbst auseinander nehmen !
Kostet allerdings etwas Zeit aber wenn dir das Teil gefällt dann lohnt es sich doch. Sollte dann später (nach der Gewährleistung) mal was dran sein kannste ja schaun
ob ich noch hier bin - Ersatzteile hab ich noch genug da - vielleicht dann auch noch


----------



## deady1000 (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Moin,
melde mich jetzt nochmal um den Stand mitzuteilen.
Habe das defekte Lenkrad stressfrei retourniert und eine Erstattung angefordert, die auch bereits bewilligt wurde.
Hoffe die ist auf dem Weg und da gibt's keinen Ärger.
Aber eigentlich kann da nichts mehr folgen. Da liegt eben ein Defekt vor und darum muss sich der Hersteller kümmern.

Gleichzeitig habe ich mir ein neues T300RS-GT für 269€ auf Amazon bestellt.
Der Preis hält sich aktuell noch recht niedrig. Vor einigen Wochen stand der ja noch auf 311€ und mehr.
Jetzt habe ich etwa 15€ mehr bezahlt, dafür aber ein neues Gerät erhalten. Denke es hat sich gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Lenkrad ist auch wirklich neu.
Komplett verschweißt, mit Siegel und definitiv ungeöffnet/unbenutzt.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter ja immer läuft (nur ganz ganz leise).
Das war bei dem defekten Lenkrad nicht der Fall. Dort ist der erst nach 10 Minuten Fahrzeit angelaufen und hat Lärm gemacht.
Lag vermutlich am Lagerschaden.

Jetzt ist alles gut und ich kann beruhigt fahren.


----------



## Hubacca (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Schau auch mal hier:
Thrustmaster - Technischer Support-Website

Dort findest du neuste Firmware und Anleitung wie man sie installiert - würde ich auf jeden Fall machen !
Zudem stehen unter FAQ viele interessante Tips, unter anderem auch wie man die Lüfterregelung selbst einstellen kann.


----------



## deady1000 (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Die Firmware habe ich sofort aktualisiert, auch schon beim letzten Mal.
Der Tipp mit der Lüftersteuerung ist interessant. Das andere Lenkrad stand also auf "automatic", während mein neues auf "forced" steht.
Mir gefällt der Forced-Modus aber ganz gut. Der Lüfter ist auf der Startdrehzahl kaum zu hören und der Servo wird damit konstant gekühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Da ich meist Kopfhörer oder VR-Brille auf habe ist mir das Lüftergeräusch auch egal und ich habs auch auf forced stehen.

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim fahren !

P.S.: Project Cars 2 kann ich auch empfehlen !


----------



## deady1000 (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*



Hubacca schrieb:


> P.S.: Project Cars 2 kann ich auch empfehlen !


Ich hatte geört das soll ne DLC-Hölle sein.
Welches Pack/Edition sollte man denn nehmen?


----------



## Torben456 (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Wenn du auf GT3 stehst, kann ich dir auch assetto corsa competizione empfehlen, macht echt Laune!


----------



## Hubacca (1. September 2019)

*AW: SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?*

Für Project Cars gibts glaube ich 5 DLC´s wenn dir die 170 Fahrzeuge der Standard Version nicht ausreichen.
Welche edition du nimmst ist davon abhängig was für Fahrzeuge du zusätzlich haben möchtest und obs günstiger ist als das Standard  + DLC ?

DLC´s:
Motorsport Cars Pack, Fun Pack, Porsche Legends, Spirit of Le Mans, Ferrari Essential Pack


----------

